# I bought a LOOK



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always wanted a LOOK but they (and TIMEs) were always a few $k beyond my budget. I've been patiently waiting for just the right bike to come along and I found a 586 R-Light Limited Edition with SRAM Red and Zipp 303 tubs. Since it is NOS (a 2009 model) I got it for $6k. I should have it by Friday. I'm pretty stoked.

*Pix are farther down in this thread.*

*Assembly/ride report can be found here*


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

Love my 586 and 595 ultra.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll have to check, but I'm pretty sure this trumps your Ford truck gloat.

We trust pix in Qty: Bodacious will be forthcoming.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Allez Rouge said:


> I'll have to check, but I'm pretty sure this trumps your Ford truck gloat.
> 
> We trust pix in Qty: Bodacious will be forthcoming.


But does it trump the 2011 Outback w3500 miles that we just inherited too?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

BMX WELCOME!!!!! CHEERS

Good to see you over here finally. Welcome to the best-bike in the world. I love my LOOKs.

PS Join twiggs' LOOK owner's club on facebook and friend me and you can keep up with all my racing antics over there as well.


----------



## Clicker7 (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats, you will enjoy it.

I love my 566/Zipp 101. Great ride!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Congratulations, I purchased a Look 566 a couple of months ago, my first expensive "big brand" road bike and love it thought I think it will also drive me broke before I finish customising it but then it's only money I guess


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

OK, here are the pix. The purchase was better than I thought. I opened the little parts box and out tumbled a pair of LOOK Keo Carbon Ti pedals. I wasn't expecting pedals and I run Keo Carbons on my Cannondale so my shoes were already good to go. Then I noticed that the bike was equipped with the Ti version of the E-Post and had Gore Ride On derailleur cables. I don't think there is a better buy out there for $6k. Oh, and the guy can get more from LOOK USA so give him a call if you want one.
*World Champion Trading* in Carlsbad, CA

The bike weighs in at 14.04 lbs/6.3kg with pedals and cages.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> OK, here are the pix. The purchase was better than I thought. I opened the little parts box and out tumbled a pair of LOOK Keo Carbon Ti pedals. I wasn't expecting pedals and I run Keo Carbons on my Cannondale so my shoes were already good to go. Then I noticed that the bike was equipped with the Ti version of the E-Post and had Gore Ride On derailleur cables. I don't think there is a better buy out there for $6k. Oh, and the guy can get more from LOOK USA so give him a call if you want one.
> *World Champion Trading* in Carlsbad, CA
> 
> The bike weighs in at 14.04 lbs/6.3kg with pedals and cages.


I got a woodie looking at that. That bike is gorgeous.

Thanks BMX, now I REALLY want a 595. :mad2:


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

bmx :cheers:

gorgeous bike. maybe we should start a look 586 'ultra niche' club :lol:


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful Ride BMXHacksaw!!!

I think you have chosen...WISELY!! Enjoy her...ride her hard and often


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

nyvram said:


> bmx :cheers:
> 
> gorgeous bike. maybe we should start a look 586 'ultra niche' club :lol:


Shouldn't that be an "origin niche" club?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

That is very slick looking. Welcome. Great bike!
...and nice crotch shot...?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> ...and nice crotch shot...?


The bike totally makes my butt look smaller.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yer legs is harry.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> I got a woodie looking at that...


I assume you aren't talking about the last picture?


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

BMX - what about rule #33??? Or do you prefer to dish out plenty of hurt? Still need a ride report! I love my Look 585


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome looking bike! love the way the 586 looks.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful frame.
Enjoy !


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

WEG said:


> BMX - what about rule #33??? Or do you prefer to dish out plenty of hurt? Still need a ride report! I love my Look 585


We just got our first day in the 80's the other day so I've been lazy and hiding the legs in leg warmers.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

As a 595 owner I'm happy for you. I wish I had one of these too! Enjoy, and let's hear a ride report.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Repeated post. Sorry.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Vicious dew loop. Sorry.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

NextTime said:


> As a 595 owner I'm happy for you. I wish I had one of these too! Enjoy, and let's hear a ride report.


*Assembly/ride report can be found here*


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it. Every second of it.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i hate you.

lol for realz tho, 

nice bike. super aguri. 6g dam man beaucoup dargent looks like pbj for lunch and dinner for a few months/years


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Great looking bike, congratulations.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Envious.

Love my 555. Went for a ride today...


----------

